# live report from Colonial Beach



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

So I ain't been fishing since the offshore trip in DE. Snuck out tonight and drove to Colonial Beach, Va. Was given some squid and spot by someone who was leaving. Moved to right corner of T after someone left. 10 ft fenwick saltstick bent over. Hooked 20" skinny rockfish (err...I'm in Va so we'll call it a striper). I'm calling it dinner tomorrow night. ;-)


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

Croakers biting now...


----------



## mmanolis2001 (Sep 11, 2009)

Are you on the Municipal Pier? I spent many a weekend as a kid fishing off that pier. Good times.

Nice job on the rock err striper. : )

Any size to the croakers?


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

Yes, same pier. Croakers are small about 14 inches


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

The croaker bite was short lived. While I didn't catch any, I saw a couple of nice sized blues caught in the left corner.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

This thread has been great. It's like a conversation with myself. So, to get the conversatin started - the 20" stripe bass aka Rockfish was the skinniest thing ever. Healthy looking otherwise. I prepped him for baking whole earlier this morning. I always like to see what's in their stomachs. Thing is - this thing had NOTHING in its stomach. Surely there is something in the Potomac River that this thing can find to eat? I guess that explains how violently it hit my cutbait?


----------



## Gone Fishing (Jun 19, 2000)

Are you fishing MD or VA side? Thx for the reports.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

It's Virginia, but it's so far north no one on the Virginia board cares...


----------



## BlueHwy (Sep 1, 2009)

HuskyMD said:


> This thread has been great. It's like a conversation with myself.


At least there has been no name calling.


----------



## MetroMan (Mar 7, 2009)

Thanks for the report. I haven't fished Colonial in such a long time!


----------



## IIJoNII (Apr 19, 2010)

Thanks for the report Husky, My mom lives just 10 minutes away from colonial beach, yet everytime I visit her I never stop by. That's awesome you caught a striper there, I've only caught croaker and eel there. Do you know what other species can be pulled beside blue, striper and croaker? 


Also, are you allowed to fish from the Jetties as well? or just the pier?

Thanks


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

IIJoNII said:


> Thanks for the report Husky, My mom lives just 10 minutes away from colonial beach, yet everytime I visit her I never stop by. That's awesome you caught a striper there, I've only caught croaker and eel there. Do you know what other species can be pulled beside blue, striper and croaker?
> 
> 
> Also, are you allowed to fish from the Jetties as well? or just the pier?
> ...


Besides the ones you mentioned, I've either caught or seen someone catch catfish, spot, white perch, and cow nosed rays.

You can fish from the beach but only between certain hours (I think 6 pm - 10 pm and not sure about the mornings). You can also fish the rocks, but it's a little dangerous. Fishing is best around high tide and being on the rocks during high tide can be scary.


----------



## IIJoNII (Apr 19, 2010)

I see, thanks a lot for the info Husky. I don't mind fishing from the pier, it's just the last few times I remember being there it was packed. I'm likely to stop by Saturday morning while I'm visiting my mom. Hoping to hook into some spots and croakers n make some fillets for lunch at work


----------



## rongcon1 (Apr 4, 2009)

Do you need salt water license at that pier? Potomac area there belongs to Maryland?


----------



## glantier (Sep 12, 2006)

rongcon1 said:


> Do you need salt water license at that pier? Potomac area there belongs to Maryland?


According to the Virginia DNR site you need a salt water license while fishing below 301 bridge. http://www.dgif.virginia.gov/fishing/regulations/tidalwaters.asp
Maryland and Virginia have a reciprocal agreement in place. :fishing:Greg


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

Yes, it tends to be packed. But places don't tend to packed on Sunday nights as people have to work on Monday. Also, it probably helped that I went at the same time of the skins game so some stayed home to drink and watch the game. 

And to echo glantier, you need either a MD or a VA tidal/saltwater license there.


----------

